
Table tennis: incredible shot at Japan Open – BBC Sport [video] - lifeisstillgood
http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/table-tennis/36574009
======
lifeisstillgood
I shared this not because of the shot but the Frenchmans reaction. Sportsman
like and appreciative of the skill and luck needed to make the recovery - a
great moment for both players

